# a few hollow peices



## bench1holio (May 16, 2012)

heres some more stuff i turned last year.

N.S.W scented rosewood, 4 1/2" diam x 4" tall
this stuff is such a pleasure to turn the smell is outstanding!
[attachment=5628] 

[attachment=5629]

ring gidgee pair , 4 1/2" diam x 7" tall and 3 1/2" x 5" tall
this would probably be my favorite wood to work with, its so hard and polishes up beautifully! 
[attachment=5630] 

[attachment=5631]

white cedar crotch, 8 1/2" diam x 5" tall

[attachment=5632] 

[attachment=5633]


----------



## JMC (May 16, 2012)

Can't find the words. WOW!


----------



## DKMD (May 16, 2012)

Too cool! They're all nice, but those ringed gidgee pieces are real standouts for me! I've only turned one very small piece of gidgee, but I can see why you're a fan of the stuff! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## davidgiul (May 17, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Super cool and real classy. you really nailed those shapes--i,m in awe. Tell us about those woods--I'm clueless.------------------------------leave it alone Kevor!:irishjig:


And the finish. Sweet turnings


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2012)

Breathtaking. All three but I have to say the white cedar might be my favorite. "Might" only because it's so hard to decide. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2012)

Gotta say the first one is my favorite, beautful figure in the wood and a nice form too.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful wood and great use of it. It is hard to decide but there is something special about the cedar one...........


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful work! The finishes are first rate. My favorite would have to be the rosewood but only because of the wood figure. Every form is outstanding. Show us more, please.


----------



## Betty (May 17, 2012)

bench1holio said:


> heres some more stuff i turned last year.
> 
> N.S.W scented rosewood, 4 1/2" diam x 4" tall
> this stuff is such a pleasure to turn the smell is outstanding!
> ...




The woods are great. Beautiful work!


----------



## drycreek (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Twig Man (May 17, 2012)

This kind of turning amazes me. Beautiful


----------



## txpaulie (May 17, 2012)

Please allow me to join the chorus of "bravos"...

BRAVO!


p


----------



## bench1holio (May 17, 2012)

thanks for the kind comments guys,



rbaccus said:


> Tell us about those woods--I'm clueless.------------------------------leave it alone Kevor!:irishjig:




N.S.W scented rosewood (dysoxylum fraseranum) is a rainforest tree pretty much confined to new south wales, now pretty scarce.

gidgee (acacia cambagei) is an outback timber from western queensland and western new south wales, similar in weight and hardness to lignum vitae.

white cedar (melia azedarach) is a rain forrest tree growing right up the east coast of australia, and widely planted as a street tree.


----------



## Mr.Hunt (May 18, 2012)

the rosewood piece just blows me away. beautiful!!!


----------



## cabomhn (May 18, 2012)

This is some amazing work! Would love to see some of your other pieces! Would you be willing to share how you finished these? It looks fantastic.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 18, 2012)

Very, very nice. Wow! The first is my favorite, but Ringed Gidgee just sounds cool! Where do you buy wood like that?


----------



## bench1holio (May 18, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> This is some amazing work! Would love to see some of your other pieces! Would you be willing to share how you finished these? It looks fantastic.




the first two peices are finished with shellawax friction polish, the third is finished with a home made maloof mix (tung oil, boiled linseed,gloss poly)


----------



## bench1holio (May 19, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Very, very nice. Wow! The first is my favorite, but Ringed Gidgee just sounds cool! Where do you buy wood like that?




theres a guy in QLD that sells it, wants big $$ for it though 
its not really a comercial speices, being a desert timber it grows in pretty hard arid, unpopulated country, and most people couldnt be bothered driving the thousands of km's to cut it, although its starting to popup a fair bit as luthier material and is highly rated


----------



## DKMD (May 19, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Very, very nice. Wow! The first is my favorite, but Ringed Gidgee just sounds cool! Where do you buy wood like that?



Eric, you can check at Australianburls.com... That's where I got the little piece of gidgee that I turned.


----------

